# A non growing chick!



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

Mavis my half blind hen went broody so I gave her 3 eggs from a few eggs that I actually bought to eat from a local farm shop. 
I knew that they ran with cockerels but only one was fertile and hatched. These were pullet eggs.

The little chick (Pam) I think is a Rhode island red? She is lively, eats and drinks etc but is now over a week old and doesn't seem to have grown at all.. No wing feathers etc.

Any ideas? Or is this just a breed thing.

















Many thanks


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

I have the same issue here! I have a little 7 week old with only a few wing feathers. It is a happy and healthy little thing otherwise. I spoke with a genetic guru and there is a slow feather gene...K and an even slower one T but we are waiting to see when mine feathers out to kind of tell which one it might be. Here are a few pics of mine at about 5 weeks old. I have to try and get some updated ones as this little one grows. The down on him is getting thin and is becoming bald in some spots. The pic is with his hatch mate so you can see the size difference.


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

Gosh yes how cute.... So adorable what breed is he? ( hopefully she)
Do they grow full size in the end or just end up as little chickens?
That might be it then. I was worried that Pam was not getting enough nutrients etc
And was thinking of changing her name to Peter pan!!!

Thanks


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

This is a little mix and this is my first one to ever be like this so I am learning also. I can keep you updated as I learn more. I do slip this little one extra mealworms for additional protein just to be sure. As long as they appear healthy and happy otherwise, from what I understand, they do fine, just very slow growing.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I had a little red pullet chick that just never seemed to grow. It was about 3 months and she still hardly had any feathers! But now I can't tell which one she was. She eventually caught up!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I don't see it as an issue. Depending on the breeds, how much it eats, and genetic factors, chicks can grow at different paces.


----------

